# what type of duct tape can handle the highest temps?



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 17, 2008)

im having to hook up my duct fan to my hurricane glass shade on my cool tube and the hurricane gets pretty hot,will regular old' grey duct tape work? or does it melt away after being exposed to excessive heat? if That grey duct tape doesnt work,what type of tape will??? If you know the answer,will you please post your $.02 on this. Thanks,I apreciate it


----------



## clanchattan (Jul 17, 2008)

auto parts stores have whats called 200 mph tape. ive used it to patch radiator hoses on my big ol 4wd ford and it holds up to heat pretty well. its like duct tape on steroids. idk about the 20,000 or so degrees generated by an electrical arc but the box said its good for like 300 degrees f.


----------



## papabeach1 (Jul 17, 2008)

I use tin foil tapes can be found in lowes or hardware stores, yeah metal tin tape be careful it does cut the fingers works beatiful, if ya dont want it be permantly in one place, use razor to remove it easily


----------



## clanchattan (Jul 18, 2008)

here you go, foil tape at home depot its like $8 a roll. 
its made of metal with an adhisive backing and will withstand high temps. id post the pic igot but i got dialup and i gotta download the program and it takes a while. go with that tape and never mind about the 200 mph tape. hope this helps mang.


----------



## clanchattan (Jul 18, 2008)

sumpthin like this


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 18, 2008)

this foil tape is awesome,it sticks like a champ and is like you  say,foil with adhesive backing.its some very good stuff,im half way through makin my cool tube setup right now,i had to take a smoke break.thanks gain for the help my friends.ill post some pics of what i used it on once i  get my camra going.i have a diy cool tube thread in the light section of the forums.-peace


----------



## clanchattan (Jul 18, 2008)

cant wait to see it.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jul 18, 2008)

You want Aluminum Duct tape. Found at Home Depot and pictured above. 
Sometimes called foil tape or HVAC tape.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 19, 2008)

okay AID...Im curious on this cool tube..this is the one you ar making right?  and you plan to use this tape to hold up glass?..will fallow along


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 19, 2008)

yea bro,im usin this tape to hold everything together.this stuff can be very sharp but it really does wonders.i ended up havin to change the type of duct i was using due to that fact the duct i had was impossible to cut without it coming apart.i replaced it with some lighter dryer vent duct and all is good.its kinda hard to explain but the wires in that  form the duct are not all connected.rather are single circles.
after i get my kids to bed,i'll finish it up. and update the cool tube thread i started.-peace


----------

